# 02 7.3 no power



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

no power to get truck moving up slight incline in mornings.. not every morning.. seams like on cold mornings... Truck is kept in garage..


----------



## Briarpatch (Nov 28, 2012)

Ford had mine for 2 months and couldn't fix it Traded it in on a GMG !!!!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Fuel filter?

Does it throw a code?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I would think if fuel filter it would do it all the time


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

no code is thrown


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe it picks something from the bottom of the bowl, then settles after running? It happened with our 08, happened to be a piece of rust.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

good point I guess its worth changing..


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

vmj;1698442 said:


> no power to get truck moving up slight incline in mornings.. not every morning.. seams like on cold mornings... Truck is kept in garage..


Is it making a hissing sound? When was the oil last changed? Does it get better after driving 10-15 minutes? These trucks basically block of the exhaust before the turbo to help the engine warm up faster. This also keeps from making any boost. You can let it idle all you want in the cold and it never really gets warm until you drive it. So without boost these engines are real dogs.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

oil was just changed.. thought it was low but that is not the case if I let it ideal a bit while geeting coffee it goes into that hiss... at the times when it low power it does run better after 10-15


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

it has only done this one other year a couple of times...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

vmj;1698555 said:


> oil was just changed.. thought it was low but that is not the case if I let it ideal a bit while geeting coffee it goes into that hiss... at the times when it low power it does run better after 10-15


But is it hissing when you are trying to drive. Almost sounds like a air leak. Next time it does it try giving it more throttle until the hissing goes away, should see a huge jump in power.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

no hissing when driving.. I have mashed pedel to floor, and nothing... some times it starts to catch and goes...


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Probibally cold and the turbo is getting old and not engauging until the oil warms up enought.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Mine makes that hissing sound and i cant locate it what causes that.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

meyer22288;1698735 said:


> Mine makes that hissing sound and i cant locate it what causes that.


It is normal until the engine warms up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Briarpatch;1698465 said:


> Ford had mine for 2 months and couldn't fix it Traded it in on a GMG !!!!


I have no idea and don't care what a GMG is, but the 7.3 is one of the most reliable diesel engines out there. Trading it in because some idiot at a dealership couldn't diagnose a problem is ridiculous.

Anywho, have you had the injectors checked? Sounds like stiction. Most of mine have it as well. Let them warm up fully--not necessary to drive it to warm in up--and they run fine. Take off when cold and they have a hard time moving.

Start with a fuel filter. Then move on to injectors. Even 1 or 2 or 3 will cause problems. I highly doubt it's the turbo.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How many miles?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Cam sensor or harness issue perhaps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

coldcoffee;1699170 said:


> Cam sensor or harness issue perhaps.


Not if it goes away when it warms up.

Cam sensors are hit and miss, not just cold.

Same with wiring harnesses.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

It's an oil valve (not sure what it's called for sure). It's at the top and back of the engine. It's fairly time comsuming repair (read expensive). My ole powerstroke needs it done but I deemed it not worth it unless I go in for something else as well.

Just warm the truck up more first and it won't be an issue.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I was hopeing for something easy...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How many miles?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

hundred six one thousand


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

It is easy. Let it warm up and then you won't have the problem. She's not a shiny new girl now is she.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

goel;1699579 said:


> It is easy. Let it warm up and then you won't have the problem. She's not a shiny new girl now is she.


lol still shiny!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Another 2 items to ck. Air filter, and turbo. 
As was already mentioned the turbo butterfly is probably the main culprit. If yout really dead set in it you can remove from the system all together


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

filter is new..


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds like the ebpv sticking to me also but im no mechanic


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

what is that and where is it to look at lol im no mechanic either


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

that valve is located inside the turbo housing.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I checked the EBPV and it/tube were clogged... Cleaned it all out, and i'll see if that was it in the morning.! Thanks for all the info.


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

The valve is controlled by oil pressure via the turbo stand. That rod sticking out is the linkage to the back pressure valve butterfly. If u see a trail of oil trickling out of the stand where that rod is located, time to rebuild the stand piston. there is a kit that includes all needed orings and seals. if the piston itself is scarred, may need to hone the stand tube and replace the piston.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks. I'll have to go back out and take a look at that too..


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

This valve mainly helps warm the engine up by reducing how much exhaust gas goes out the pipe until the engine has warmed up. Then the actuator then opens the butterfly to full flow position. But i have seen when the seals leak alot,( external or internally) the butterfly wont open all the way= turbo can't spool up to help make power. Too much back pressure. Also the bushings in the turbo housing can be an issue if they are worn bad. Butterfly shaft may stick or allow air to escape that would be heard or felt by hand when reving engine up. It's all just a thought.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

this will help: switch to 5-40 cj 4 full synthetic oil for the winter you will see a drastic improvement in cold start and run. also, try unplugging the back pressure device at the base of the turbo,these can stay on for various reasons and cause the backpressure device to stay closed uncommanded. sounds like sticking injectors we see it alot in 7.3 and 6.0 engines, the thinner syn oil will make a very noticeable improvement. let us know.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

damian;1701357 said:


> this will help: switch to 5-40 cj 4 full synthetic oil for the winter you will see a drastic improvement in cold start and run. also, try unplugging the back pressure device at the base of the turbo,these can stay on for various reasons and cause the backpressure device to stay closed uncommanded. sounds like sticking injectors we see it alot in 7.3 and 6.0 engines, the thinner syn oil will make a very noticeable improvement. let us know.


mmm, Thanks. I might have to try this...


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Possibly clogged screens in tank...had similar issue in an older 7.3 and that solved my problems.


----------



## PlowBoy322 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mine I let warm up a good 15 to 20 minutes. Also it is important that in real cold weather, You keep your fuel above a 1/4 of a tank If you read your operator manual. It will tell you this, Do to the sending unit and some sort of relief valve. Its to help in case you have ice or wax building up in sending unit. It's always been my take on just about anything though in the cold, you have to realy let things warm up work them in slow.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

the clogged screens in the fuel unit show up more at high fuel demand such as pulling hills, high speed acceleration etc. this would not change hot or cold.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I am going with waste gate on the turbo, Had it happen in 2 of my 7.3s


----------



## PlowBoy322 (Nov 30, 2013)

damian;1720404 said:


> the clogged screens in the fuel unit show up more at high fuel demand such as pulling hills, high speed acceleration etc. this would not change hot or cold.


I disagree if it's gelling and waxing and it's so it just happened to me five days ago.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

My 99 7.3 makes the hissing sound when cold and lacks power. hit the pedal and it runs fine with no hissing sound. I did have a turbo come apart and I put a used rebuild turbo on it but did not come with new wastegate so i put old one back on and still same cold engine issues but when warm its fine. I swapped sensor from another 7.3 I have and same thing. I have swapped wastegates yet but thinking that has to be the problem. 

Does anyone know where you can get just the wastegate? local ford dealer said only comes with turbo.
Cant find it on rockauto.com or local napa


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shop's Lawn;1739246 said:


> My 99 7.3 makes the hissing sound when cold and lacks power. hit the pedal and it runs fine with no hissing sound. I did have a turbo come apart and I put a used rebuild turbo on it but did not come with new wastegate so i put old one back on and still same cold engine issues but when warm its fine. I swapped sensor from another 7.3 I have and same thing. I have swapped wastegates yet but thinking that has to be the problem.
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get just the wastegate? local ford dealer said only comes with turbo.
> Cant find it on rockauto.com or local napa


It is supposed to do that until the engine warms up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Shop's Lawn;1739246 said:


> My 99 7.3 makes the hissing sound when cold and lacks power. hit the pedal and it runs fine with no hissing sound. I did have a turbo come apart and I put a used rebuild turbo on it but did not come with new wastegate so i put old one back on and still same cold engine issues but when warm its fine. I swapped sensor from another 7.3 I have and same thing. I have swapped wastegates yet but thinking that has to be the problem.
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get just the wastegate? local ford dealer said only comes with turbo.
> Cant find it on rockauto.com or local napa


You're wasting time, money and energy. That's what makes it warm up faster.


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

Any updates on the cause/solution for this beast?


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1739633 said:


> You're wasting time, money and energy. That's what makes it warm up faster.


I have 4 7.3 diesel motor trucks from 1999 to 2002 and this 1999 is the only one that does it. Just one of those things you have to hear run. It will hold back the motor say unless you get on the pedal alot. Just lost a trans so since that truck is down I'm gonna swap waste gates to see if that takes care of it on this 1999. Will update if it changes anything.


----------

